
Ask HN: A separate thread for 'Who is Hiring – with global visa?' - navalsaini
The &#x27;Who is hiring&#x27; thread can run into several pages. For those looking to work on cool stuff, but would need a visa, its a pain to go through all the listings.
======
emilburzo
Probably not exactly what you had in mind, but I made
[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/) a while back
for a similar reason.

You can filter more aggressively than just ctrl-f, so you might be able to get
your desired results that way.

Click on "(syntax)" for inspiration.

~~~
navalsaini
Hello. Very well done. A brief note on where all does it aggregate from would
also be reassuring.

~~~
emilburzo
Not sure if I understood correctly, but the source of the results is from the
(current) monthly HN "Who is hiring?" thread.

It's open source btw, code here:
[https://github.com/hnjobs](https://github.com/hnjobs)

~~~
navalsaini
I thought it aggregated from more sources. Thanks for the github link.

------
zerr
Also for globally REMOTE positions, not US-only...

------
j_s
There is pretty active opposition by HN mods to any filtering/differentiation
on/from the current process.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15151412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15151412)

~~~
navalsaini
And does not seem to be a popular demand either. Going by the points.

------
whb07
Ctrl + F “visa”?

~~~
zerr
Most current "visa" postings are just for transferring current visas (H1B),
not sponsoring a new one for someone outside the country.

